# Back ordered ovens



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

Does anyone know how long the ovens will be on back order? We are trying to hold off with the other repairs until it comes in but if it's going to be awhile we will probably need to go ahead and make a trip to the dealership. Our dealer is about 50 miles from home so we really wanted to try to just make one trip.
I had read where it would be a few months but I can't recall where I read that.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Our '05 28BHS came off the line at the end of July this year and had the Oven installed.

I would contact your dealer to see if they can get in quickly
Wayne


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

All the 2005 models of all brand TT we saw at RV show had ovens....only some 2004 did not....other 2004 models did...probably latter end of 2004.

I would contact customer service at Keystone in Indiana and talk to them and follow up with faxed letter. Give them name of your dealer ...that usually will help 'dealer' be a little quicker. Keystone Customer Service has always helped us out when we sent them little letter with a faxed copy to dealer also so they know you have contacted Keystone.

Since you took ownership, dealer probably not pushing it to get you one. We decided not to have one and compromised for electric jack instead. We do almost all of our cooking outside. New microwaves also have convection oven.

Sandra


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The oven issue should be over, I'd be working your dealer over to get it resolved I think Cats4Nat is right


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

I have a 2005 and there was no delay on it because of the oven. I would think the shortage would be over.

Good Luck!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Keystone told me the first ones would be available in November or December


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

We took delivery on our 2005 21rs in May, and it does not have an oven. Further, the dealer assured us that an oven could not be later installed because of the way they built the cabinet under the stove. It sounded like an excuse for why they wouldn't be willing to give us an IOU for an oven when they became available later, but as he allowed us some credit for the missing item and we really didn't feel like making the half day drive back there, we let it go. I have bought a toaster oven which honestly, works better than the oven in our old TT ever did. Just wish we could run it on propane!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

Our trailer also came without an oven, although I had ordered it with an oven. Although the price was adjusted for the missing appliance, we still wanted an oven. (We received ours in March of 2004 - right smack dab in the middle of the infamous oven shortage!) Our dealer got us an oven, at a discount, and we have since installed it in the camper. We took one door that was under the cooktop and turned it sideways, then put the extra handle from the spare door on it so there are two pulls to get to the pots (hope this makes sense!)


----------



## kim42176 (Jun 6, 2004)

I never received an oven with my 2005 21 RS Outback trailer either. When I asked the dealer about it, he said they were not installing ovens in these modules at this time (May 2004). I told him it was on my sales receipt and he would not give me any money back. *Never buy a camper from McGeorge's Rolling Hills RV in Richmond, VA*







. It took them a year to write back and tell me they never received the four emails I sent them from June 2004 to April 2005.









Kim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kim, I would keep working on the dealer. If it is on the invoice, then you paid for it, and you should get either an oven, or your money back. That is just not good business.

As far as the shortage is concerned. It should be over by now. I now that a few people have purchased the ovens up front, and installed them. There is even a kit (I think) from Keystone to modify the cabinet under the cooktop.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually several of the Outbackers here have installed the ovens themselves. I will chase down the thread, I think there are even pictures.

As for dealers that are screwing or have screwed anyone over in the past it is a shame that they don't feel that they can be honest.

*Found the thread*

Outback oven installation with pictures


----------

